
JDK-8166089: Ahead-of-Time Compilation - panic
https://bugs.openjdk.java.net/browse/JDK-8166089
======
jerven
While this a first step. It opens up very exiting possibilities, not just for
java but also ruby,python and R.

Because this won't be pure AOT but a hybrid with JIT as well. Using the new
graal JIT which is written in java but with the truffle framework can be used
to JIT and in this case AOT ruby, python, R and Llvm bitcode.

So it is not just a jvm feature!

